# Laserpoint 2 Contour Cutting?



## Salecrafters (Oct 26, 2012)

Hey everyone! I'm Jaryd from Seattle, and I'm new here. I have been a member for almost a year now but have no posts. I purchased a Silk Screen Hobby Press from SilkScreeningSupplies.com and immediately fell in love with the whole industry. I have since ordered a Laserpoint II from US Cutters on Thursday, and had it set up and running that night. So now, I am wondering how to contour cut? What programs do I need, or do I need any? I currently have Sure Cuts Alot pro and Adobe Illustrator. Thanks for the help!


----------



## mranonymous770 (Feb 15, 2013)

step 1: calibrate laser (if your laser is defected as mine was you can still calibrate using your pen tool which will give you a more accurate cut being that your pen will go into where the blade will be)
step 2: import your artwork into scal pro (I would recomend converting to png and importing that way. use the import svg button to do so this will create your outlines automatically.
step 3: make sure your mat size is the same as the paper you will be using. Also leave an inch or more from the edge of the paper for registration marks.
step 4: The only way you will be able to print registration marks is to do exactly this assuming you are using scal pro. click on cutter at the top/click on cut with uscutter at the bottom/click on print/cut button. Then click print this will print your registration marks automatically. 
step 5: load your paper into your cutter the best way for your rollers to handle your paper any where you want on the cutter.(you can change the origin of point on your cutter or not! its up to you)
step 6: before you click next on the program make sure your cutter is on the menu called local. Then click next this will move your pen tool to the first registration mark. you can move your pen up and down to make sure its touching the dot on your registration marks. And do this to all three registration marks just keep hitting next untill you reach the third mark then replace the pen tool with the blade then hit next again and it will start cuttin.
step 7: Thank Me!

Your welcome


----------



## Tourino (Feb 15, 2011)

mranonymous770 said:


> step 1: calibrate laser (if your laser is defected as mine was you can still calibrate using your pen tool which will give you a more accurate cut being that your pen will go into where the blade will be)
> step 2: import your artwork into scal pro (I would recomend converting to png and importing that way. use the import svg button to do so this will create your outlines automatically.
> step 3: make sure your mat size is the same as the paper you will be using. Also leave an inch or more from the edge of the paper for registration marks.
> step 4: The only way you will be able to print registration marks is to do exactly this assuming you are using scal pro. click on cutter at the top/click on cut with uscutter at the bottom/click on print/cut button. Then click print this will print your registration marks automatically.
> ...



Maaaaaaan, you are like a super hero. I hope all of this really works when I get mine. LOL Great stuff, once again, MrAnonymous.


----------



## mranonymous770 (Feb 15, 2013)

Let me know when you get it. I can help you out with whatever your trying to do. I've done rhinestones, contour cuts, and regular vinyl. Make sure you get it with sure cuts a lot pro 3.052 version. They tried to prompt me to update my software today and when I did It was all screwed up. I ended up changing my blade, my holder, and my cutting strip. I thought my cutter was at the end of its life. I've only had it since march of this year. But then I remembered that I had just updated the software. So I thought to my self its a long shot but I restored my computer to an earlier point (before the update) and wala! It was perfect again. So like I said I can help you out as I have went through trial and error and then some. But I guess a software update isn't considered trial and error on my part. Im telling you everytime people trying to fix something that aint broke! If it aint broke don't upgrade especially if the software is vital to your production.


----------



## Tourino (Feb 15, 2011)

Greetings. I got my Laserpoint II yesterday. I'm "officially" in the game now. LOL

PROBLEM: The version that comes with it is the newer version. I went to their website and didn't see and option to download that same version that you suggested that I get. I believe that's because you already had the old version so it was an option to go back in history to download it for you. Is there any other way that you can think of that would allow me to get the version that you are suggesting? I'm going to give them a call after 9AM to see what they say, but figured I asked you (the Laserpoint / SCAL guru) as a b plan.  Oh, and thank you again in advance. 

2ND QUESTION: This is my first time ever doing vinyl cutting / contour cutting / rhinestone , etc.. Do you have any "key" suggestions that I should do further research on? I read other threads where people suggested that I get 45 and 60 degree blades so I got 3 of each.


----------



## mranonymous770 (Feb 15, 2013)

Thats awesome. but i think if you go to their website its called sure cuts a lot pro and the upgrade is called sure cuts a lot pro 3. they also have sure cuts a lot 3, & 2 but those aren't the pro versions. But try it out it might work for you. Im thinking it was because of the settings that I had on scalp the regular version. I have them right where I want them and when I upgraded it was missing the cut completely. I filed a complaint. But like I said try it out without messing with the settings and if it doesn't work file another complaint maybe its their drivers or their software. I don't know but they definitely need to resolve it. I don't mind upgrading if its going to improve my business not hurt it. But yeah that was good that you bought 3 of each blade. the 60 degree blades are for thick material especially with the rhinestone template material you will need the 60 degree blade. you will use the 45 degree blades for thin material. You might here people say to use the 60 degree blade for very detailed cuts. But I disagree 1 it will wear out your 60 degree blade quicker, and 2 I've been cutting very detailed cuts with the 45 degree blade with no problems at all. Uscutter has tutorial videos on this stuff. whatever it is your buying. uscutter will have a video on that product most of the time. they also have a forum all about the laserpoint II. thats where i learned the pen trick for contour cutting. But good luck to your new business.


----------



## jimcr (Feb 3, 2009)

You will find a wealth of information here on these forums , This website is put on buy the people you bought the cutter from . As for contour cutting search for it on the search bar I know there is some extensive information on it . I have not used sure cuts a lot for cutting with my Laserpoint only my wifes MH721. and that one does not contour cut. 

Sure Cuts A Lot Pro - USCutter Forum

LaserPoint Cutting Plotter Discussion - USCutter Forum


----------



## mranonymous770 (Feb 15, 2013)

don't get me wrong i've learned a lot through these forums. But I had to search high and low for certain answers for certain questions that these forums did not cover. Like contour cutting with the laserpoint II, or how to contour cut when the laser isn't working. a lot of people cover the laserpoint not the laserpoint II. The laserpoint did not come with scalp. And It matters what software you are using with certain cutters. you can't teach someone to contour cut when your using flexi10 and there using scalp. These are too different softwares. There is a work around that I found not on this forum but on the uscutter forums. So Im just giving back with knowledge I wish I had at the time and Im posting it on this forum. But it doesn't hurt to send people to different sites for answers I mean isn't that the main goal. Im here to teach you how to fish not feed you the fish.


----------



## jimcr (Feb 3, 2009)

yea the oringal Laserpoint came with signblazer , I use Signcut pro , So I can cut from Corel or Ink scape.
Contour cutting worked best with signblazer and serial port with the original Laserpoint cutter.
We all Start somewhere and I started with Embroidery and heat transfer. hence the cutter. Its all alot of fun and feels great when you see you work on someones shirt or vehicle.
I must say the laser point cutter is one of the better cutter out there for entry level machines.


----------



## IzeckT23 (Feb 6, 2016)

I have a problem. My laser point II stops the cut right before it finishes... every time. It never finishes a cut. no matter how big or how small. It will cut perfect and then just stop. I need help


----------



## Tourino (Feb 15, 2011)

IzeckT23 said:


> I have a problem. My laser point II stops the cut right before it finishes... every time. It never finishes a cut. no matter how big or how small. It will cut perfect and then just stop. I need help



I have not had that problem myself. To get the help that you need call the US Cutter Tech Support department directly at 1-425-481-3555 Mon-Fri 6:15am - 4:45pm PST. They should be able to help you with that problem.


----------



## signmike (May 1, 2016)

OK, well, I have a problem and I cannot get the damn laserpoint II to stop doing what it's doing.

Whenever I send it to contour cut, after lining up the registration marks, it feeds forward and backwards with the carrier not moving, at all, and does this for a solid minute.

I spent 2 hrs on the phone with UScutter support and they told me "oh well make sure the art fits within the paper and the mat size is the same as the paper". Check, and check. Registration marks all fit, don't have to 'add' any paper on to prevent it from getting spit out of the machine, etc.

I'm at my wit's end with this damn thing. Anyone else experience this?

Trying to cut with SCAL3 pro.


----------



## BJSPUTER (Oct 26, 2012)

I have the same thing. I use photoshop to edit pictures and then save as png file to open in sure cuts and print with registrations marks. The laser point will do the rest. Sure cuts has a video step by step. Really easy to learn in 10 minutes.


----------



## BJSPUTER (Oct 26, 2012)

You have to make sure image is within the media sizes. Sure cuts will tell you if reg marks are out of range. Make sure number 3 reg mark is at the red laser beam.


----------



## signmike (May 1, 2016)

BJSPUTER said:


> You have to make sure image is within the media sizes. Sure cuts will tell you if reg marks are out of range. Make sure number 3 reg mark is at the red laser beam.



Believe me. I went round and round with this. The art I'm trying to contour is within the mat size AND media size. I'm even not having to use a backing mat (the paper is within the rollers), and it's STILL not doing it. I watched the video, etc.

2 hours on with tech support and we got a test arrow print (2"x2" to contour, but it was 1/2" off on either axis and I had to spend 2 hours AFTER the call to dial THAT in), but NOTHING else will contour cut.


----------

